# Who has a home gym?



## Ronni (Aug 4, 2021)

Ron and I have been researching all-in-one home gyms because we both want to get back to strength training, something that has dropped out for both of us, him because he had hernia surgery and to cut back, and me because I had a rotator cuff issue that's fine now.  

Anyway, we decided that rather than resistance bands, free weights etc., we'd invest in some kind of home gym.  We love the newest digital gym, Tonal, but the price tag is ridiculous.  Part of its appeal is that it's so compact and we just don't have much room for a huge setup.

If any of you have anything you'd recommend please let me know.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 4, 2021)

I do not have one now but I had one in a small bedroom in my house years ago. I had a unit made by Marcy which was a lat bar (with some other things on it) that was freestanding (I think not sure if it was attached to the wall or not) with a bench that could be removed. The bench had the bar on the end for doing leg exercises and  you could add more weight to it if you wanted. It did not take up much room. 

I put mirrors on the walls and posters of bodybuilders on the walls. I had one of those round small trampolines for an aerobic work-out if I could not go out for a walk (I race walked back then......younger).

I had lots of free weights and bars and dumbbells too. I could use them with that bench or another bench I had that I would pull out into the room when I used it. So it did not take too much room either. You can make it work. How fun! I wish I could do that now.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 4, 2021)

I bought a Band Flex home gym, years ago, and keep it in the basement.  I use it primarily in the Winter months, when my outdoor activity is limited.  It's a knockoff of the Bowflex gyms that used to be heavily advertised on TV.  I don't think they make these anymore, but I would recommend a similar unit....it has dozens of exercises that can be used to keep quite fit.

https://www.amazon.com/Stamina-50-0202-Band-Flex-Gym/dp/B000JBZYT2

Out of curiosity, I did some quick checking, and this seems to be the closest unit to what I have at anywhere near a reasonable price.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bowflex-...YNvsFWBwWb4Wra0n9ed7bd7MCc5vlSi_x8xFWBmdR3a1p

Oops, it's not longer available, either....probably doesn't cost enough.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 4, 2021)

I have resistance bands, a few dumbbells, and an ab wheel (all stuff from Walmart).  That seems sufficient for me, and little space.  I used to have more free weights, but did not use them so much.  

I have a pretty bad rotator cuff, I learned some exercises in physical therapy and have added a few of my own.  Mostly using the resistance bands, but a few with the dumbbells.  It has not cured my injury but now with a much stronger shoulder I can work around the injury, doesn't bother me much anymore.  But it is still there.  It was the exercise or surgery, so far I am happy I chose exercise.  I also had hernia surgery, that only stopped me for a few weeks.

Best of luck to you!  Any exercise is better than not, hard to go wrong so long as you do it.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 4, 2021)

I ride my C2 indoor bike in the garage every morning, and have other things that I use and/or do periodically such as yard work, floor exercises, body weight exercises, a heavy duty ab wheel that I made, hand weights, rings in the garage, treadmill in the living room, and occasional wood splitting in the winter.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 4, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Ron and I have been researching all-in-one home gyms because we both want to get back to strength training, something that has dropped out for both of us, him because he had hernia surgery and to cut back, and me because I had a rotator cuff issue that's fine now.
> 
> Anyway, we decided that rather than resistance bands, free weights etc., we'd invest in some kind of home gym.  We love the newest digital gym, Tonal, but the price tag is ridiculous.  Part of its appeal is that it's so compact and we just don't have much room for a huge setup.
> 
> If any of you have anything you'd recommend please let me know.


I did a little research on those new digital gyms. They use magnetic force for resistance instead of weights or bands. The drawback is that they have a maximum 100 pounds of resistance per side, which wouldn't be adequate unless you're just trying to tone up.

I have free weights in my workout room, but I haven't used them in years. I just started riding my stationary bike again, which is my mountain bike mounted on a bike trainer stand. It works pretty good.

I also have one of those cable weight machines in the garage in pieces which I think I might give away at some point. It's just taking up room and I don't think it's worth much. I paid like $500 for it about 20 years ago. Maybe I'll stick it out on the lawn with a FREE WEIGHT MACHINE sign on it and put an ad on Craigslist. That way I won't have to deal with anyone's haggling and annoying chit-chat. Just take it the !@#$% out of here but don't bother me. If you bother me, the machine costs $200.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 5, 2021)

I've got a Nautilus treadmill and a no-name elliptical, both can be ridden while viewing a large screen TV.  I also have a dip station for doing all kinds of upper body work. I have hand weights and tension bands as well.

Additionally, I'm partnered in a fitness business, we do classes 4 days a week, which I participate in, both as an instructor and member.


----------

